# Fifa World Cup Themed Case



## Miguel Povh (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Guys!!!

I'm starting a new baby.. 

I'm brazilian, and love a lot Soccer and Casemod.. so, is my new casemod 

Objectives:

-Clean Mod
-Classic Colors ( Black, White.. )

The Case:

It's a old full tower, I love this style 







Well.. tomorrow I will really start this mod

And sorry, my english is horrible  ahahah


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 17, 2010)

Suscribed, its a pity it won't be in the traditional blue, green and yellow since it would really be unique, me thinks. A true brazilian football lover case mod! Anyways, good luck with it.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 17, 2010)

Subscribed!

 Cooler Master Football Fever Contest 

The competition is ending on the 31st of August, so if you can finish the job, you might be able to win some cool prizes!


----------



## Miguel Povh (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks so Much Guys!!! mdsx1950, The contest is my intension, I love footbal, so, I need participate! ;P

Go to ups!!!

The Hardware:

I will use the hardware of the my sister case





My Case:













Well.. Need something.. ohh yes!! The Front panel! hahahah









o//





Acrylic









Only cuted, need finish!

some details..









Fixing this frontal panel














DVD adaptating









New PSU Support





oooops... 





ahahahah













Voi-lá!





Need something

ohh yeahh













Well, it's only 













Cheers!!! 

And sorry for my english


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, looks great! Subbed.


----------



## Miguel Povh (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!

GUYS!!! I've a new update!!

For a best apareance, I've added a little detail to screw holes



















ok ok..

Continuing the mods..

Acrilic





Aluminium





Acrilic





Aluminium





Ihaaa





















the DVD Faceplate









:lol:









A little add





Perfecly Fits..





Foco Fail :-/ I've only this pic





buuuuuut...









Starting a simply and easy cut..









ok ok.. not soooooooo easy 





Let's Play!!!









Ihaaa...

















it's BIG





Fail!!!





go to finish!!





:lol:





I liked o//













It's need only a polish..

Well.. go to the ball ( I will make a magic )





marking





=D









she cuted!!!






see ya!!


----------



## Carlitos714 (Sep 3, 2010)

Oi. Parabens com seu case. I cant wait to see it finished! Cual es seu team favorito? Nao falo muito bem portugues pero entiendo todo. Meu esposa e brasilera por iso que entiendo, mas falo espanol muito bom.


----------

